# simuler click droit sur ipad



## Manueel (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Reviens de la Fnac, premier contact avec l'Ipad : je suis entousiaste.
Une question qui m'a été répondue par la négative par les employés Fnac :
Sur safari, j'utilise en permanence le click droit pour ouvrir les liens dans un nouvel onglet
Par exemple, sur la page "Le Monde", je commence par faire mes courses en ouvrant tous les articles qui m'intéressent, puis seulement je les lis les uns après les autres
Est-ce possible sur L'Ipad ?
Merci


----------



## Rémi M (22 Septembre 2010)

Oui, c'est possible (bonne nouvelle )

Il te suffit d'appuyer longtemps (par exemple, appuie longtemps sur un lien et tu pourras soit enregistrer le lien, soit l'ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre )


----------



## Manueel (5 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse
et pardon pour ce retard à te remercier http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------

